# Halloween saugeye



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

Got out for a bit tonight. Caught 2 little ones and this nice 26"er. Not biting as well as I was hoping! Still early in the season


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome Catch!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Jack Cousteau (Oct 4, 2015)

foxbites said:


> Got out for a bit tonight. Caught 2 little ones and this nice 26"er. Not biting as well as I was hoping! Still early in the season
> View attachment 248600


Nice eyes


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

WOW, that's a big un fer sure!!! congrats!!

Wondered what the record was...I'm amazed!!

Saugeye 14.04 Pounds 30 1/8″

Can't even imagine that.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Thats a great looking fish,congrats.


----------



## Fish4Dale (Dec 19, 2014)

Nice Saugeye !! 
I believe I saw you walking along a certain road heading to those Rocks.
Lol.


----------

